# Hereby



## wannabeint

Hello,

I am a native Czech, translating a contract amendment from CS to EN. I have never done that before, but it is a chance to try a little by little.

The uncertain phrase are these: 
*
*
*Article „1. paragraph 1.1 Persons authorized to act on behalf of the *Customer / contact persons“ is omitted in its full wording and is replaced by *new wording hereby: [The actual updated Article]

Is the phrase correct in legal English? What about the word "hereby" ? Can it be used as "following new wording" or "the new wording below" ?


----------



## wannabeint

The Czech original sentence is here:

Článek „1. odstavec 1.1 Osoby oprávněné jednat za objednatele/ kontaktní osoby“ se vypouští v plném znění a nahrazuje se novým zněním takto :

Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## wannabeint

The final version of the translation I chose to be sent away is: *
*
*
*
*Article „1. paragraph 1.1 Persons authorized to act on behalf of the Customer / contact persons“ is omitted in its full wording and is hereby replaced as follows:*


So that's it. Feel free to leave any comments about the final version of my translation. Thanks


----------



## booboobear

Ahoj,
doporučoval bych požádat o kontrolu správného anglického znění fórum "English only", nebo zkusit konzultovat na http://www.proz.com/.


----------



## wannabeint

Hmm, tam mi nikdo neporadil a nakonec mne admin vyhodil a přesunul do tohoto fóra. Asi je to příliš složitá formulace


----------



## booboobear

No jo, tak co zkusit ještě: http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/   ?


----------



## winpoj

Což takhle:

...shall be deleted in its entirety and replaced by the following:


----------

